
Ask HN: Is anyone else receiving spoofed gmail spam in their inbox? - xur17
I have been receiving spam emails in my gmail inbox that are marked as being sent from my gmail account. The email headers show a non-gmail mail server, so it appears that someone is spoofing my email address to send me spam to get around the gmail spam filter. Several friends also mentioned that they are experiencing the same issue, and I see reports on reddit as well [0]. I&#x27;m curious how widespread this is. Normally &lt;1 spam email makes it through to my inbox each month.<p>Is anyone else experiencing this?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;GMail&#x2F;comments&#x2F;8dztcj&#x2F;spam_getting_into_my_inbox&#x2F;
======
lexandstuff
It's extremely widespread. Take a look at the Twitter search feed for
Gmail+spam:
[https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=gmail%20spam](https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=gmail%20spam)

------
grizzles
Yeah a ton. I posted about it before I saw this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16894604](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16894604)
reply

[updated]. Thanks xur.

~~~
xur17
I think you linked to the wrong post - this is the correct one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16894604](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16894604)

------
imauld
I don't ahve anything sent form my account but I do have some spam messages in
my spam folder from a telus account

    
    
         <PmNxl@nieywdufb.telus.com>
    

Posing as the Gmail service team, they are saying I requested to have my gmail
account deleted and to reply to them to stop the process.

------
ApostleJohn
Yes I see a lot of people reporting it on Twitter but oddly nothing online or
in the news about it.

------
Elizabeth_1
I received two of these messages in the last few hours.. I doubt they really
could have been directed personally at me, but I'm at least glad I'm not the
only one who got such creepy Gmail's!!

------
freehunter
Yup. I thought it was weird that this is the first spam message I got in gmail
in a very long time. This post led me to go back and check and sure enough it
looks like it was sent by me. Big problem.

------
gre
Yep, got a couple of ``Sexy Girls Asian Girls Looking for US Men`` tonight.

This may be a spoofed message. Inbox couldn't verify that it was actually sent
from your account.

~~~
1000units
It's some very strange targeting, to say the least. I got "AGWWG: ASIAN GIRLS
WANT WHITE GUYS."

------
kyo3
Appears to only be certain accounts, my "spam" email is getting loads of this.

------
askthrowaway
It happens also in Outlook, received 2 emails so far with a link to a phishing
page

------
trusk89
Omg, yes! Caused me to update my passwords and shit. I taught I was
compromised.

------
augustocallejas
About an hour ago, I received 4 messages like this over the span of two hours.

------
carol1970
It seems to be a massive attack against Google... so people gets scared and
then do a massive-viral claim on social media and every where while these
"Telus people" are LOL at Google and at us... and by the way... this is
happening in Australia too :(

------
unstatusthequo
Microsoft having fun after Google disclosed Windows security bugs? ;)

------
mickrussom
I wish there was a solution to this. All crap from telus it looks like.

------
davewasthere
Yes, multiple right now. I think about four made it through.

------
BlazedFire
Yeah.. I see that all of them say: Mailed by telos.com

~~~
BlazedFire
telus.com _

------
marsrover
Yeah. Couple every hour for about 5 hours now.

------
snow4475
Yes,receive email actually said to me from me

------
contentedgypsy
Same here. Glad it's not just me.

------
bestnameever
so many! Thought it was just me...very interesting it is happening on a large
scale.

------
startupflix
Is there any solution?

------
donttrack
Yes...

------
gargarplex
+1

------
startupflix
Me too.

------
senectus1
yup me too

------
quickthrower2
Not me

------
panarky
Gmail puts a warning box at the top of message:

"This may be a spoofed message..."

Gmail knows it's spoofed so why is it in the inbox instead of spam?

Example: [https://imgur.com/a/bQbn48V](https://imgur.com/a/bQbn48V)

